# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Temperatura em Aquários

## Julio Macieira

A temperatura que mantemos em nossos aquários é fundamental para o bom desenvolvimento dos animais que o habitam.

Provenientes de regiões de recifes de corais do Oceano Pacífico, os animais estão acostumados a temperaturas médias de 25 a 26 Graus Centígrados. Picos de 27 a 28 Graus são tolerados por períodos curtos de tempo, e a baixa aceitável pode chegar a 23.

Por bastante tempo se sugeriu manter aquários de corais em torno do limite inferior citado acima, e houveram aquaristas que mantiveram seus tanques ainda mais frios, na faixa de 22 a 23 Graus Celsius.

Começaremos pelos factores naturais. As temperaturas no mar podem atingir, durante o curso de um ano, em regiões de recifes de corais, 18 Graus de mínima, quando se observa grau elevado de morte dos corais, e máximas de até 32 ou 33 Graus Centígrados, quando, também, começa o processo de deterioração dos animais. Em temperaturas altas demais, o fato mais observado é a expulsão pelo organismo de sua alga simbionte zooxanthellae, resultando na morte do animal se o período de alta temperatura for muito longo. Quando curto, há chance de recuperação pela ingestão de zooxanthellae em suspensão. Haverá então um período relativamente longo de proliferação dessas algas pelo tecido vivo do animal, e ele retomará suas funções normais dentro de algum espaço de tempo.

No aquário, observamos limites bem mais estreitos de tolerância. Os níveis citados acima são realmente importantes de se observar. 
Principalmente os níveis mais altos. A 28 Graus Celsius, observamos perda total de zooxanthellae pelos corais, e sua recuperação no aquário, caso tomemos as medidas necessárias, pode levar meses. 

 Muito bem, mas porquê isso acontece ?

A noção mais importante é a de que o coral, contrariamente a nós, não é capaz de controlar sua temperatura corpórea. A temperatura escolhida pelo aquarista será aquela que o animal terá para tentar continuar seus ciclos vitais.

Acontece que para poder completar esses ciclos, o animal depende de uma série de eventos químico / físicos em seu organismo, e vários deles são regidos por sínteses enzimáticas.

 Enzimas são catalisadores de reacções orgânicas. O factor que rege a possibilidade de síntese enzimática é a temperatura do meio. 
Determinadas enzimas "funcionam" em certas temperaturas apenas, e observa-se que seu graus de tolerância em certos casos é bastante estreito.

Temos ainda como dado extraído do livro Corals in Space and Time, pelo Dr. J. E. N. Veron (AIMS - Austrália), que a temperatura ideal para o bom desenvolvimento metabólico em corais se encontra em 26 a 26,5 Graus Celsius. Essa é uma média de corais pesquisados por todo o Indo-Pacífico pelo autor durante 12 anos.

Um coral autotrófico é capaz de aproveitar apenas 10 a 12% da luz que recebe, e mesmo assim, depende da temperatura do meio para se desenvolver (Dr. Veron, comunicação pessoal), e testes em laboratório mostraram que um desses animais pode consumir até 80% de sua reserva de energia para conseguir sobreviver em meio pouco apropriado (muito quente ou frio demais).

 Em nossos aquários, observamos isso quando o coral não cresce e se desenvolve bem.

Não obrigatoriamente, mas frequentemente, a temperatura "errada" inibe o crescimento e desenvolvimento do animal em taxas aceitáveis. Seu metabolismo está consumindo energia para mantê-lo vivo, apenas. O animal começa a não se expandir normalmente, ou expelir zooxanthellae demais, produzir muito muco, ou todos esses eventos em conjunto.

 A temperatura deve então ser ajustada gradualmente.

Oscilações diárias de 1 a 1,5 Graus Celsius são bem toleradas, e creio que até muito úteis para os organismos do aquário, considerando os dados que citei acima. Pela manhã, níveis de 24,5 a 25 Graus, e à tarde, no final do período de luz, 26 Graus Celsius. No curso de um ano, podem haver mínimas de 24 e máximas de 26,5 a 27 Graus Centígrados, sem prejuízo aos animais. Caso observe qualquer anomalia, ajuste a temperatura para níveis perto do ideal (veja acima).

Devo ressaltar a importância de se medir a taxa de oxigênio dissolvido, que tende a baixar quando a temperatura da água se eleva, e prover o aquário de boa circulação interna de água. 



*Ricardo Miozzo*
Colaborador de Aquarismo Marinho

----------


## Vlamir Freitas

Amigos,

Fui orientado na montagem de meu aquário a manter a temperatura entre 27C e 27.3C. Para manter esta temperatura no verão aqui do Rio de Janeiro, o Chiller trabalha bastante, mesmo captando ar externo.

Existe alguma vantagem em estar nesta temperatura ao invés dos 26 - 26,5 recomendados ?

Grato,

----------


## Matias Gomes

Meu chiller está regulado para ligar em 28° e desligar em 27,5°, o calor é tanto que se deixasse menos ele ficaria ligado o tempo todo, os corais estão ótimos, no verão passado sem chiller a água atingiu 31° varias vezes e se manteve quase em 30° com alguns corais liberando as zooxanthellae e levou mais de 7 meses para se recuperarem.

----------


## Nuno Gregorio

Boas,
Eu mantenho o meu aquário nos 23,5º/24º e até agora não tive nenhum problema com a temperatura, mas será que devo aumenta-la para os 26º?
Um abraço...

----------


## Nuno Silva

Olá Nuno,

Ao aumentares a temperatura para 25/26 ºc para além de estares a aumentar o metabolismo dos teus corais e consequentemente o seu crescimento, tens ainda uma maior margem de segurança no caso de falhas de electricidade, etc... Caso tenhas algum problema com a electricidade não vais ter muita margem de manobra e se a água arrefece mais um pouco podes comprometer os teus corais.

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Vlamir Freitas

Valeu Matias,

Vou manter como está entre 27 e 27,3 e acompanhar o crescimento.

Grato,

Vlamir.

----------


## marcoferro

é sempre bom lembrar que qualquer ateração em temperaturas dentro do reef , essas devem ser feitas de maneira gradativa e lenta...
se tem uma temperatura entre 23,5 e 24 graus e quer chegar a 27 deve ser feito de modo bem lento e dradativo, nunca pulando de 23 para 27 logo de cara isso pode acarretar em dores de cabeças tremenda... 

ps.: experiencia propria  :Icon Cry:

----------


## Ederson.Tallmann

Realmente o choque instantâneo de temperatura resulta em desastre no ambiente

sei que o tópico é antigo mas vamos lá...

Minha experiência:

meu reef tem 240 bota central e sump de 70 lts;

por algum tempo mantive um estudo sobre a temperatura neste reef..

e RESUMINDO ...com corais recém chegados ao aquário e antigos já climatizado com a biologia formada. 
Percebi que com temperatura constante e sem mudança sintomática entre 25.3 a 25.8 pelas fotos que tirei durante esta experiência de quase 8 meses .percebi que abriram e ficavam mais belos nesta temperatura ,como um todo do sistema analisando todos os corais ... em outras temperaturas mais altas ou mais baixas percebi que um ou outro coral não abria totalmente ou não ficava com a cor que realmente poderia colocar em seu esplendor . então até hoje mantenho nesta temperatura com uma oscilação de 0,5 grau e testemunho que estão ótimos crescendo com muita saúde...

ISTO PESSOAL MINHA EXPERIÊNCIA PESSOAL !!!

VI CASOS DE REEF COM TEMPERATURAS EXTREMA 29 ,30,31 ... MAS SERÁ QUE ESTÃO BEM OU TENTANDO SE MANTER VIVOS PARA NÃO MORREREM. 

ESPERO TER AJUDADO ALGUÉM !!! POIS REALMENTE FICO TRISTE EM VER ANIMAIS TÃO FANTÁSTICOS MORRENDO OU TENTANDO SOBREVIVER .UMA VEZ QUE FORAM RETIRADOS DE SEU HABITAT.

considero este tópico sendo um dos mais importantes ... como parâmetros da agua e iluminação também.
 :SbOk3: 

Abraço a familia REEFORUM.NET e seus visitantes ...

----------

